# spartan shotguns



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

I am thinking of getting a side by side shotgun. I will probably go with the spartan spr220. I was wondering if any has one and what they think of it or if they have any suggestions on other side by sides in that price range thanks for the help


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

Does anyone Know where I can see some reviews on spartan shotguns?


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Hello,

You can find a review in the On Target magazine given away free at
some gun shops.

If sure there are some other magazine articles out there.

Good luck

Out of here


----------



## RiveRat (Sep 19, 2004)

The Spartans are essentially the Russian Baikals. Baikals were imported for years by EAA. Remington took over marketing for the entire plant production thus eliminating further marketing under the Baikal name. We have three Baikal 20 ga. side by sides in our family. Other than being really stiff when they were new, they have been really good guns. The one I shoot fits me really well and I surprise myself with some of the shots I have made with it. It's become one of my favorite shotguns, which is somethingfor me, since I often carry it instead of my O/U Beretta.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

I was hoping that some one with a spartan type gun would post so that I could hear what they thought of it. I did find some reviews on the spartan guns but they didnt really say what they thought of them just that they are imported and they said what models they have and how much they cost.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

Does any one know where I can buy spartan shotguns? I have been looking around and I cant find any :huh: I will either buy it in Illinois,Missouri, or Nebraska if that helps any.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm a little curious........ you did say you were 15 years old so I was just wondering how you intend to legally purchase this shotgun and especially out of state?


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

My grandmother lives in missouri, my great uncle lives in Nebraska, and my dad can get it for me in illinois.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well like I said I was just curious but a little advise if you don't mind............ what you are talking about is called Straw-purchasing and it is very illegal, especially since you are under age. Reason I tell you this is for your own safety and those who may purchase the gun for you, as you never know who is lurking in this or any other forum. The penalty for the person buying the gun for you could be up to 10 years in a federal prison. So I think it would behoove you not to express that you are buying a gun or someone else is getting it for you............. at least not publicly.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks for the tip Gohon I did not know that. I guess I wiil just have to ask for the spartan for christmas or for my birthday or something :lol:


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

I guess its a good thing that I didnt go throughwith it and get in trouble with the po po :lol:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

You can still have the guns............. just remember it is not legally your gun until you become of age. It will belong to the purchaser until you are of age and then just follow the rules of your state for private transfer of gun ownership.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

So if my dad bought it it would be my gun but tecnically it woulb be my dads right?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> So if my dad bought it it would be my gun but tecnically it woulb be my dads right


It would be your Dad's gun period. What ever agreement you and he had between yourselves would be between the two of you but always refer to the gun as your Dad's. Sounds crappy I know and it didn't always use to be that way but in today's world that is how it is. I suggest you read up on state laws on possession of a gun by minors. This is from your state but I'm sure not all conclusive........

*Illinois - It is unlawful for any person under the age of 18 to possess a handgun or cancelable firearm. A person under the age of 21 is not required to have an Firearms Owners Identification Card (FOI) in order to possess a firearm or ammunition while under the immediate control of a parent, guardian or other adult who has a valid FOI.*

I would assume this to mean anytime you go hunting you must have a adult with you............... never had that problem when I was growing up. We actually took our shotguns to school when I was a kid and stood them behind the classroom door until school let out so we could go hunting on the way home.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

I was asking the people at walmart if they could special order spartan shotguns and they just look at me like I am nuts.Am I the only one who cant order a spartan or what?


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

I think in illinois if I have a foid card I will be ok because at the hunter safety course the conservation guard said that if you dont have a foid card your parent should be able to reach out and touch you so my dad is getting me and my brother foid cards, and does anyone know where I can get a spartan?


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

My brother talked to walmart today and looked at the special order book and they can get the spartan shotguns yay,so I think I will go with that


----------

